# Hippo Ivory open reed



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

This is a Hippo Tooth Ivory call I just finished up for a buddy. Both the bell and toneboard are from Hippo tooth Ivory, both pieces are carrying my CA finish inside and out, buffed and polished to a very high gloss.

India ink for the accent lines....










Here it's on my pin mandrel, no finish yet...










I can't hardly make one of these without this shot, just cool as heck how you can see light through 'em. They are surprisingly heavy btw..










At the buffing wheel...


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Each of my toneboards are made by hand. Here's the process they go through it's similar with every type of material.

The beginning...










After turning it round on the lathe...










Cut to length...










Turned to diameter then cut o-ring grooves...










Then I use a mill to cut the ramp...










After sanding polishing










Then I cut the air channel on the mill...










Finished product! All I have to do now is size a reed, and put the o-rings on.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I bet it helps to have a machine shop in the garage.????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

By the pics, it looks like you drill a hole before you put them on the mill to cut shape or cut the air channel. Am I right ? If so at what time do you drill ?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL I actually started out cutting the ramps on a scroll saw, and after looking at these pics the toneboard in that bottom pic was cut on the scroll saw. It wasn't till a couple years ago I found a Jet mini mill at a garage sale and grabbed it. :smile: but heck yes it helps! The toneboards I make now the sanding is to take out machine lines, instead of to correct flaws. Each one is about perfect, I love that rotary table!

PWolf, I drill the partial hole when I have it on the lathe and cut the o-ring grooves. There isn't a strength problem, even when I do this with wood.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks !

I actually drill a 1/4" hole in the blank before putting any of my calls on the lathe. I use a small pen mandrel, then make the hole larger if needed for a certain call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome work again.


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

Simply gorgeous, a true heirloom

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You gotta have the right tools to get the job done. So how much is one of them there fancy calls cost? LOL.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I actually do most of my lathe work out of a jaw chuck Pwolf.

You're right AZ, the wrong tools could cost a lot with Ivory. I ran across a very small Ivoy tusk at a knife makers store this weekend. $500 for about an 18"er , keep in mind over half is hollow. I get $250 for these calls.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! You'll have to do a guess the weight contest for us poor people... They sure are a work of art.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

That is a beautiful piece!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Brad, here is a link for ivory, dont know if you have ever tried them or not. Prices seem a bit cheaper than the piece you stated. They have 20-24 inch for around $300

http://www.atlanticcoralenterprise.com/ProductCart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=371


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Guess the weight? LOL... folks in glass houses don't throw stones 

Thanks Double O

Thanks for the link Ed, I've never seen them beore, I may check them out next buying spree.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

As always Brad they're gorgeous ! Looks like I'm gonna have to start saving my pennies or get Don to adopt me ;-)


----------

